# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  استفاده‌ی مجرمان از دوربین‌های هوشمند شما برای مقاصد جاسوسی!

## zeynab89

مراقب دوربین های هوشمند خود باشید، آن ها می توانند امنیت شما را نقض کنند و از شما جاسوسی کنند. در اجلاس تحلیلگران امنیتی کسپرسکی محققان شرکت امنیت سایبری اعلام کردند که باگ امنیتی را در دوربین های Hanwha Techwin آمریکا شناسایی کرده اند. Vladimir Dashchenko مدیر گروه تحقیقاتی آسیب پذیری ها در لابراتوار کسپرسکی اذعان کرد که 13 آسیب پذیری در دوربین ها و اتصال آن ها به اینترنت وجود دارد.

Dashchenko در نشستی با CNET اعلام کرد: این آسیب پذیری می تواند فرصت اتصال دوربین به مجرمان را بدهد، آن ها می توانند دوربین ها را غیر فعال کرده و راهی برای وارد شدن به شبکه ی کامپیوتری آن ها پیدا کنند.

این محقق امنیتی همچنین گفت: باگ امنیتی در این دوربین می تواند به مجرمان اجازه دهد تا هرکاری که می خواهند انجام دهند، به عنوان مثال آن ها می توانند عملیات ماین را برای کریپتوکارنسی ها انجام دهند.

Dashchenko گفت: این موضوع ناراحت کننده است. این دوربین ها نه تنها برای مصارف شخصی و در خانه مورد استفاده قرار می گیرند بلکه بخشی از فعالیت کسب و کارهای کوچک هستند و می توانند امنیتی آن ها را نیز به خطر بیندازند.

به عنوان مثال این خطرات برای دستگاه های متصل به اینترنت که ارتباطات آنلاین دارند و می توانند باعث نقض امنیت شوند نیز وجود دارد. اینترنت اشیاء به منظور افزایش کارایی دستگاه های منزل مانند یخچال فریزر، تلویزیون و زنگ در و غیره ایجاد شده اند اما می توانند باعث آسیب پذیری هایی باشند که بتوانند امنیت کاربران را زیر سوال ببرد.

اما متاسفانه در حال حاضر اینترنت اشیاء دروازه های نفوذ را برای حملات سایبری باز کرده اند. آسیب پذیری های موجود در اینترنت اشیاء راه های بسیار خوبی هستند که مجرمان آن ها را بی نتیجه نمی گذارند. محققان امنیتی به طور مداوم در حال هشدار آسیب پذیری ها و رعایت موارد امنیتی هستند.

این کمپانی در واقعیت کمپانی سامسونگ بوده که در سال 2015 سهام خود را به تیم Hanwha فروخت. در حال حاضر سامسونگ پاسخی برای آسیب پذیری بوجود آمده ندارد.

محققان لابراتوار کسپرسکی دوربین هوشمند Hanwha را در زمانی که هنوز متعلق به کمپانی سامسونگ بود را بررسی کردند. در حالی که تمرکز آن ها تنها روی دوربین هوشمند بود، Dashchenko گفت: آسیب پذیری هایی که دوربین ها را تحت تاثیر قرار داده اند به سرور ابر متصل بوده اند.

سخنگوی  Hanwha گفت: در عرض چندروز توسعه دهندگان ما به ارائه ی راهکارهای امنیتی که بتواند آسیب پذیری ها را پچ کند توسط لابراتوار کسپرسکی پرداختند و یک آپدیت جدید برای رفع نگرانی ها و مشکلات اخیر منتشر ساختیم.

Dashchenko در صحبت های خود گفت: حمله به دوربین های Hanwha از راه دور امکان پذیر بود، بدین ترتیب هر مجرمی می توانست از هر نقطه از جهان هک دوربین را انجام و آن را کنترل کند. این کمپانی در حال حاضر شامل چهار آُسیب پذیری است که بر روی تمام دوربین های متصل هوشمند آن وجود دارد.

این دوربین ها بدون هیچ محافظتی و فاقد فایروال به سرورهای ابر Hanwha متصل بودند. Dashchenko همچنین گفت یکی از بزرگترین باگ های این دوربین ها اسن بوده است که تمام دوربین ها به یک سرور ابر متصل بوده اند به جای اینکه تفکیکی صورت گرفته باشد.

این محقق همچنین افزود: اکثر دوربین های هوشمند به سیستم فایروال مجهز هستند و این موضوع یکی از دلایلی است که Hanwha را آسیب پذیر کرده است.

هنگامی که تیم Dashchenko از طریق شبکه شکست خورد نزدیک به 2,000 دوربین به اینترنت متصل بود. در آن لحظه مجرمان می توانستند به هر دوربینی که می خواهند دسترسی پیدا کنند و فیلم های آن ها را دستکاری کنند. مجرمان همچنین می توانستند هر آن چیزی که کاربر مشاهده می کند و ذخایر او را نیز تغییر دهند.

Dashchenko می گوید، در این حمله مجرمان می توانستند هر آنچه که کاربر در دوربین مشاهده می کرد را تماشا کنند.

تیم امنیتی Dashchenko همچنین توانستند راهی را برای از بین بردن کامل دوربین پیدا کنند. با این کار هر گونه اطلاعاتی که توسط کاربر در دوربین ذخیره شده بود از بین می رفت و هیچ راهی برای بازگردانی آن ها وجود نداشت.

Dashchenko می گوید: اگر که قصد دارید تا دوربین خود را به اینترنت متصل کنید بایستی نام کاربر و رمز عبور خود را اضافه کنید.اما به منظور امنیت بیشتر شما می توانید این اطلاعات را از فایل های پیکربندی شده ی دوربین حذف کنید. ما راهی مناسب را برای رمزگشایی کلمات عبور شما ارائه کرده ایم.

لابراتوار کسپرسکی اعلام کرد که این آسیب پذیری ها را در ماه دسامبر به Hanwha اعلام کرده است و در حال حاضر بیشتر آن ها پچ شده اند.این محقق امنیتی گفت که مجرمانی که از این آسیب پذیری ها برای حملات خود استفاده می کردند حال دیگر قادر به اکسپلویت آن ها نیستند و 8 ماه برای رفع تمام آسیب پذیری ها به طول انجامید.

----------

